# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Cilat janë pikët minimale për pranim në universitet?

## rrogozhinsi

nese kemi mundesi me te gjetur pak ate tabelen minimale te pikeve te pranimit ne universitet per kete vit

----------


## Mr-Bledi

*Kuotat kryesore

Universiteti i Tiranës
Dega                 Kuotat         Tarifa
Histori                110          20.000 l
Gjeografi             110        20.000 l
Gjuhë-letërsi               110        20.000 l
Gazetari            80          20.000 l
Anglisht                190        15.000 l
Frëngjisht            120        15.000 l
Italisht                130        15.000 l
Gjuhë Spanjolle            60        15.000 l
Gjuhë Ruse            40        15.000 l
Gjermanisht            110        15.000 l
Gjuhë letërsi greke         50        15.000 l
Gjuhë Turke            60        15. 000 l
Matematikë            100        15.000 l   
Fizikë                80        15.000 l
Inxh.Mat e info            100        15.000 l
Biologji                120        15.000 l
Kimi                70        15.000 l
Kimi tek dhe ushqimore        70        15.000 l
Kimi industriale            60        15.000 l
Informatikë            180        15.000 l
Punë sociale            120         30.000 l
Filozofi                110        30.000 l
Sociologji             110        30.000 l
Psikologji            100        30.000 l
Shkenca politike        110        30.000 l
Drejtësi                700          30.000 l
Shëndeti publik             20          30.000 l
Mjekësi                250         25.000 l
Stomatologji            80          30.000 l
Farmaci            60         30.000 l
Infermieri            250         25.000 l
Mami                60          25.000 l
Laborator            40          25.000 l
Fizioterapi            40          25.000 l
Logopedi            50        25.000 l
Imazheri            40          25.000 l
Administrim –Biznes         470         25.000 l
Ekonomiks            80          25.000 l   
Finance                470         25.000 l
Info ekonomike             75         25.000 l
Admin biznes(Sarandë)        100        25.000 l
Administrim biznes Kukës     100         25.000 l
TOTALI                5575

UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK
Dega                Kuota        Tarifa
Mekanike              170        15.000 l
Inxhi materiale            70        15.000 l
Tekstil dhe modë        70        15.000 l
Inxhineri Elektrike         80        20.000 l
Inxh Elektronike                  40        20.000 l
Inxh informatikë            40        15.000 l
Inxh telekomunikacion        40        15.000 l
Inxh. Mekatronikë        60        15.000 l
Inxh Ndërtimi            160        25.000 l
Inxh Hidroteknike        100        15.000 l
Arkitekturë            100        30.000 l
Inxhi matematike        60        15.000 l
Inxh fizike            60        15.000 l
Inxhiener gjeodet        60        15.000 l
Inxhinieri ambienti        60        15.000 l
Inxhi.ne shkencat e tokës    60        15.000 l    Inxh Gjeoinfromatikë        60        15.000 l
Inxhin. i gjeoburimeve        70        15.000 l
TOTALI                  1430

UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR
Dega                Kuota         Tarifa
Menaxhim  Agrobisnes          160        20.000 l
Menaxhim Agrobisnes (Lushnje)    60
Ekonomi p.agrare               170        20.000 l
Finance-kontabilitet         170        20.000 l
Mbrojtje bimësh             110        15.000 l
Hortikulture             110        15.000 l
Pordhim bimor             110        15.000 l
Zooteknike dhe biznes blektoral     110        15.000 l
Akuakulturë dhe M.peshku      110        15.000 l
Agro-mjedis dhe Ekologji     110        15.000 l
Tek. Agroushqimore         110        15.000 l
Vreshtari dhe enologji        70        15.000 l
Inxhinieri pyjesh             90        20.000 l
Inxhinieri. p.druri        90        20.000 l
Mjekësi Veterinare         130        20.000 l
Agro-mekanizëm        60        20.000 l
TOTALI                 1885
UNIVERSITETI I ELBASANIT
Dega                 Kuota          Tarifa
Histori-Gjeografi         100        12.000 l
Gjuhë-letërsi               120        15.000 l
Gazetari            100         15.000 l
Edukim Qytetar            110        12.000 l
Anglisht                120        12.000 l
Frëngjisht            65        12.000 l
Italisht                75        12.000 l
Gjermanisht            60        12.000 l
Cikli i ulët               200            12.000 l
Cikli i ulët parashkollor        100        12.000 l
Edukim Fizik dhe sporte        50        12.000 l
Matematike-Fizikë        130        12.000 l
Biologji(Kimi)            120        12.000 l
Punë sociale            110        15.000 l
Teknologji informacioni         60         15.000 l
Filozofi- Sociologji         110        15.000 l
Psikologji            100        15.000 l
Infermieri            150        15.000 l
Mami                100        15.000 l
Administrim –Biznes         100        15.000 l
Ekonomi dhe e drejta        100        15.000 l
Finance kontabilitet         100        15.000 l
TOTALI                 2280

Universiteti i Gjirokastrës
Dega                Kuota         Tarifa
Histori-Gjeografi         100          12.000 l
Gjuhë-letërsi               100        12.000 l
Anglisht                100        12.000 l
Italisht                80        12.000 l
Gjuhë letërsi greke        60        12.000 l
Cikli i ulët                      80        12.000 l
Cikli i ulët parashkollor        80        12.000 l   
Matematike-Fizikë        90        12.000 l
Biologji(Kimi)            90        12.000 l
Matematikë-informatikë        120        12.000 l
Infermieri            100        12.000 l
Administrim publik        80        12.000 l
Finance kontabilitet        100        12.000 l
Turizëm            45        12.000 l
TOTALI                 1215       

Universiteti i Korçës
Dega                Kuota         Tarifa
Gjuhë-letërsi               90        12.000 l
Anglisht                60        12.000 l
Cikli i ulët                       80        12.000 l
Cikli i ulët parashkollor        60        12.000 l
Matematikë-informatikë        65        12.000 l
Matematikë-Fizikë        80        12.000 l
Filozofi-sociologji         90        12.000 l
Infermieri            130        12.000 l
Mami                60        12.000 l
Administrim –Biznes         100        12.000 l
Finance                110        12.000 l
Turizëm                     90        12.000 l
Turizëm (Pogradec)        60        12.000
Marketing             90        12.000 l
Agrobiznes             60        12.000 l
Hortikulturë            60        12.000 l
Agro-ushqim            70        12.000 l
Teknologjie prodhimit bimor    60         12.000 l
TOTALI                 1415   

Universiteti i Shkodrës
Dega                 Kuota         Tarifa
Histori                110        12.000 l
Gjeografi             110        12.000 l
Gjuhë-letërsi               120         15.000 l
Gazetari            80         15.000 l
Anglisht                70        12.000 l
Frëngjisht            70        12.000 l
Italisht                80        12.000 l
Gjermanisht            70        12.000 l
Cikli i ulët                      100        12.000 l
Cikli i ulët parashkollor         60        12.000 l   
Fizkulturë            70        12.000 l
Matematikë            60        12.000 l
Fizikë                50        12.000 l
Biologji(Kimi)            120        12.000 l
Informatikë            70        12.000 l
Punë sociale            70        15.000 l
Psikologji            80        15.000 l
Drejtësi                200        16.000 l
Infermieri            90        12.000 l
Mami                75        12.000 l
Fizioterapi            35         12.000 l
Administrim –Biznes         100        12.000 l
Finance-kontabilitet         100        12.000 l
Turizëm                     100         12.000 l
TOTALI                  2350

Universiteti i Vlorës
Dega                Kuota         Tarifa
Gjuhë-letërsi               150        15.000 l
Anglisht                160        12.000 l
Italisht                160        12.000 l
Cikli i ulët                      130        12.000 l
Cikli i ulët parashkollor        100        12.000 l
Matematikë             150        12.000 l
Matematike informatikë         250        12.000 l
Informatikë ‘            250        12.000 l
Drejtësi                 120        20.000 l
Infermieri             250        12.000 l  
Pedagogji e specializuar    50         12.000 l
Administrim –Biznes         240        12.000 l
Turizëm                     160        12.000 l
Inxh. Navigacioni        200        12.000 l
Inxh. mekanike             200        12.000 l
TOTALI                 2670

Akademia e Arteve
Dega                Kuota        Tarifa
Regji filmi dhe TV          10        80.000 l
Aktrim                    12        30.000 l
Regji                8        30.000 l
Skenografi-kostumografi    12        30.000 l
Koreografi            12        30.000 l
Pikturë                50        30.000 l
Skulpturë            10         30.000 l
Muzikologji            3        30.000 l
Kompozim            3        30.000 l
Dirigjim                3        30.000 l
Piano                6        30.000 l
Violinë                10         30.000 l
Violonçel            6        30.000 l
Violë                6         30.000 l
Kitare                4        30.000 l
Kontrabas            3        30.000 l
Flaut                3        30.000 l
Oboe                3        30.000 l
Klarinetë            3        30.000 l
Fagot                3        30.000 l
Korno                230        30.000 l
Trombë                5        30.000 l
Trombone            4        30.000 l
Bastub                3        30.000 l
Këngëtare            15         30.000 l
TOTALI                217

AKADEMIA E EDUKIMIT FIZIK DHE SPORTEVE
Dega                Kuota        Tarifa
Fizkulturë             150          20.000 l
Totali 150

Universiteti i Durrësit
Dega                Kuota         Tarifa   
Anglisht                 100         15.000 l
Cikli i ulët             100        15.000 l   
Shkenca të Administrimit      150         15.000 l        Menaxhim Turizmi         100        15.000 l
Espert në Proc, Form         70        15.000 l
Spec. Rrjetash Kopjuterike     60        15.000 l
Menaxhim Ndërtimi         45        15.000 l
Menaxhim Transporti         45        15.000 l
Teknologji Automobilash        45        15.000 l
Asistent Ligjor             45        15.000 l
Asistent Administrativ        45        15.000 l
Infermieri            60        15.000 l
Ndihmës dentist            30        15.000 l
*

----------


## Marya

> *Kuotat kryesore
> 
> *


Faleminderit shume Bledi :buzeqeshje: 
 do t'ja jap nipces , ti hape syte mire c'fare do zgjedhi, ai kenaqet vetem me nota 7 , por ngaqe eshte tek Ismail qemali me thote qe ka koeficient te larte si shkolle :shkelje syri:

----------


## Marya

> *Kuotat kryesore
> 
> 
> UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK
> Dega                Kuota        Tarifa
> Inxhi materiale            70        15.000 l
> Tekstil dhe modë        70        15.000 l
> Inxh. Mekatronikë        60        15.000 l
> Inxh Hidroteknike        100        15.000 l
> ...


Jane ca universitete qe nuk e kuptoj se si mund te ekzistojne dhe a ja vlen te humbasesh 4 vjet nga jeta  vetem per faktin se ke bere nje fakultet qe neser pasneser nuk do te te serviri ne asgje. :i terbuar:

----------


## Jonilda

mirdita cdo dege ka piket e saj sipas cilesise se universitetit. prsh historia, filozofia kane nje  shume te larte pikesh qe arin deri me 5000 pike po nuk pate 5000 pike nuk futesh. infiermeria e ka pershembull 4900, po ashtu dhe mamia. imagjino se sa e ka stomatologjia dhe mjekesia rreth 6000 pike...por ka dhe dege te cilat nuk jane te kerkuara dhe me 2900 mund te futesh si tek gjuha turke, si dhe dis adege te kota tek ubt si akuakulture, menaxhim peshimi etj etj qe ste hyne fare  ne pune....po ti me thuaj se sa pike harrin dhe ku do te futesh dhe une te te them a hyn dot apo jo...klm :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Solomoni

*UNIVERISTETI* *EMRTIMI DEGËS* *PIKË*

UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Histori	                                5386.2
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjeografi	                                5339.1
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë - Letërsi	                5421.7
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gazetari	                                5628.8
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Biologji	                                5223.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Matematikë	                5118.1
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Fizikë	                                4558.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Informatikë	                5523.3
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Kimi	                                5080.9
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Kimi Ushqimore	                5199.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Kimi Industriale	                5052.2
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Inxh. Mat. dhe Informatike	5196.8
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë Angleze	                5275.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë Frënge	                4489.9
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë Gjermane	                4525.3
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë Italiane	                4877.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë Greke	                4252.3
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë Turke	                3785.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë Ruse	                3607.5
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë Spanjolle	                4749.2
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë Angleze (Kukës)	3699.1
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë Angleze (Sarandë)	3592
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Psikologji	                                5668.6
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Punë Sociale	                5602.8
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Filozofi	                                5300.1
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Sociologji	                                5490.8
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Shkenca Politike	                5800.5
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Administrim - Biznes	                5688.2
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Ekonomiks	                5920.5
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Financë	                                5975.3
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Informatikë Ekonomike	6183.9
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Admin. Biznes (Kukës)	3952.6
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Admin. Biz. Turiz. (Sarandë)	4058.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Mjekësi e Përgjithshme	6187.8
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Farmaci	                                6236.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Stomatologji	                6281.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Shëndeti Publik	                5882.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Infermieri e Përgjithshme	5268.6
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Mami	                                4985.6
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Teknik i Lartë Laboratori	5856.8
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Fizioterapi	                5728.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Logopedi	                                5153.4
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Imazheri	                                5664.2
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Inferm Përgjith. (Kukës)	3706.1
UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Drejtësi	                                5690.2

UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Drejtim Fermave Agrobiznes	4496.5
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Ekonomi dhe Politikë Agrare	4643.1
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Financë - Kontabilitet	5170.1
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Drejt Ferm Agrobiz(Lushnjë)	3730.6
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Financë-Kontab.(Lushnjë)	4133.8
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Mbrojtje Bimësh	                3701
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Hortikulturë	                3639.4
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Prodhim Bimor	                3426.8
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Zootekni e Biznes Blegtoral	3349.8
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Akuakult. e Men. Peshkimi	3406.6
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Inxh. Agromjedis & Ekologji	4229.8
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Inxh. Agrare-Agromekanizim	3621.2
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Hortikulturë (Lushnjë)	3443.4
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Teknologji Agroushqimore	4180.7
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Vreshtari - Enologji	                3493.4
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Pyjesh	                4368.8
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Përpunim Druri	3979.7
UNIVERSITETI BUJQËSOR I TIRANËS	Mjekësi Veterinare	                4007

UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri  Ndërtimi	                5930.1
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Hidroteknike	5181.15
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Mjedisi	                5479.3
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Arkitekturë	                55.29
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Gjeodet	                4988.7
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Elektrike	                5320.6
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Mekatronike	5189.9
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Fizike	                4131.6
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Matematike	4478.5
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Mekanike	                4862.4
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Tekstile dhe Mode	4757.9
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Materiale	                3975.8
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxh. në Shkencat e Tokës	4270.6
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Gjeoinformatike	4664.65
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri e Gjeoburimeve	4292.8
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri Elektronike	5912
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxhinieri  Informatike	5697.9
UNIVERSITETI POLITEKNIK I TIRANËS	Inxh. Telekomunikacioni	5723.5

UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Cikli i Ulët	                                3775.5
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Cikli i Ulët Parashkollor	3453.4
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Gjuhë Angleze	                3642.2
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Filozofi - Sociologji	                4157.4
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Matematikë -  Fizikë	                2083.2
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Matematikë - Informatikë	2819
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Gjuhë - Letërsi	                4409.1
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Marketing	                                3823.63
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Menaxhim	                                4087.2
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Turizëm	                                3702.2
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Financë	                                4619.8
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Turizëm (Pogradec)	                3521.6
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Agrobiznes	                3506.2
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Hortikulturë	                2008.5
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Agroushqim Inxh. Agronom	2217.5
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Teknologji e Prodhimit Bimor	2020
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Infermieri e Përgjithshme	4083.6
UN. I KORÇËS "Fan S. Noli"	Mami	                                3288.8

UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Gjuhë Shqipe - Letërsi	4616.9
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Histori-Gjeografi	                4731.8
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Anglisht	                                4062.7
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Gjermanisht	                1999
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Frëngjisht	                                2619.05
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Italisht	                                3825.85
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Gazetari	                                4745.6
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Biologji-Kimi	                3949.2
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Matematikë-Fizikë	                3471.4
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Teknologjitë e Informacionit	3997.8
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Infermieri e Përgjithshme	4479.6
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Infermieri - Mami	                4010
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Cikli i Ulët	                                4295
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Cikli i Ulët Parashkollor	4096
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Edukatë Qytetare	                4337.1
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Punonjës Social	                4730
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Filozofi-Sociologji	                4414.4
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Psikologji	                                4790.7
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Edukim Fizik dhe Sporte	45.23
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Administrim-Biznes	                4606.8
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Financë-Kontabilitet	                4842.5
UN. I ELBASANIT "Aleksandër Xhuvani"	Ekonomia dhe e drejta	4501.7

UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Histori - Gjeografi	                3785.4
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Gjuhë-Letërsi Shqipe	3353.8
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Administrim-Publik	                3962.6
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Turizëm	                                3934.8
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Kontabilitet - Financë	4301
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Gjuhë Angleze	                1464
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Gjuhë Italiane	                2320
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Gj. Letërsi & Qytetërim Grek	2608
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Cikli i Ulët  	                3021.2
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Cikli i Ulët Parashkollor	2437
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Matematikë-Fizikë	                2498
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Matematikë-Informatikë	2163
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Biologji-Kimi 	                1815
UN. I GJIROKASTRËS "Eqrem Çabej"	Infermieri	3837

UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Gjuhë - Letërsi	                4573.2
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Histori	                                4492.1
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Gjeografi	                                4312.2
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Gazetari dhe Komunikim	4714.7
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Matematikë	                4138.1
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Fizikë	                                3404.4
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Biologji-Kimi	                3776.2
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Informatikë	                4234.8
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Infermieri e përgjithshme	4505.4
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Infermieri (Mami)	                4018.5
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Infermieri (Fizioterapi)	4569.8
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Administrim-Biznes	                4898.1
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Financë - Kontabilitet	5151.7
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Turizëm	                                4491.85
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Anglistikë	                                4302.4
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Italianistikë	                3785.2
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Gjermanistikë	                2109
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Frëngjisht	                                2231.1
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Cikli i Ulët	                                4542.9
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Cikli i Ulët Parashkollor	4368.8
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Psikologji	                                4910.2
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Punë Sociale	                4876.1
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Edukim Fizik e Sporte	62.27
UN. I SHKODRËS "Luigj Gurakuqi"	Drejtësi	                                5038.1

UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Cikli i Ulët	                                4233.6
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Cikli i Ulët Parashkollor	3847.3
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Pedagogji e Specializuar	26.87
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Gjuhë -  Letërsi	                4505
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Anglisht	                                3934.4
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Italisht	                                3691.8
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Drejtësi	                                5115.5
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Administrim- Biznes            	4599.5
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Turizëm                    	4260.2
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Inxhinieri Navigacioni	3170.7
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Inxhinieri Mekanike        	3246.3
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Teknologji informacioni	3072.5
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Matematikë              	2002.6
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Informatikë              	3373.8
UN. I VLORËS "Ismail Qemali"	Infermieri                 	4201

UN. I DURRËSIT "Aleksandër Moisiu"	Shkenca të Administrimit	4976.5
UN. I DURRËSIT "Aleksandër Moisiu"	Menaxhim Turizmi  	                4931.4
UN. I DURRËSIT "Aleksandër Moisiu"	Anglisht            	                4595
UN. I DURRËSIT "Aleksandër Moisiu"	Cikli i Ulët                 	4675.3
UN. I DURRËSIT "Aleksandër Moisiu"	Asistent Ligjor(2-vjeçar)	4765.4

----------


## Jonilda

> *UNIVERISTETI* *EMRTIMI DEGËS* *PIKË*
> 
> UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Histori	                                5386.2
> UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjeografi	                                5339.1
> UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gjuhë - Letërsi	                5421.7
> UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Gazetari	                                5628.8
> UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Biologji	                                5223.4
> UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Matematikë	                5118.1
> UNIVERSITETI I TIRANËS	Fizikë	                                4558.4
> ...




OMFG sa qenkan rritur piket..me vjet me sa mbaj mend une kane qene me pak...tmer per shkolle te larte..

----------

